

Ibrahimbalic claims to be the Apple Dev Center hacker - guywithabike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q000_EOWy80

======
agent123
He claims that he reported the bug to Apple before doing a 'pentest' but his
video shows a radar filed on 19th.

On the plus side, it seems like not so much a 'penetration' as a data leak
from some GWT code.

